# Sticky  ACS Minima now available at Black Cat Coffee



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

We are delighted to announce we are now stocking the ACS Minima.

We are able to offer a discount to current CFUK members as of this post going live - please PM me for your unique code.

To celebrate our first batch of machines arriving we will be offering a free matching bottomless portafilter.

This machine doesn't need much of an introduction but please do check out the review by our resident coffee industry expert DaveC.

Any questions please feel free to drop me a PM or contact us via the website.

David


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Has ACS made any change on these Minimas? Different boiler, probe vacuum breaker etc..


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Inspector said:


> Has ACS made any change on these Minimas? Different boiler, probe vacuum breaker etc..


 Why those specific parts?? I doubt they've changed the boilers to have replaceable elements unless they've redesigned it and it's bigger?


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

I read in one blog long time ago that ACS was gonna change boiler design on the minima.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Interesting....they have made changes from the first run but BB were selling those ones. I think it's just a new low-level protection for the reservoir. Rather than a switch they have something else which I think involved a change to the brew boiler.

EDIT: Actually I think I've got that wrong...


----------

